# Oakland Maryland Coke Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 27, 2018)

Today the weather was unseasonably warm for December in Pennsylvania so I went out on a bottle excursion. Lots of broken Cokes were seen but then towards the end of the day I did find this hobble-skirt Coke bottle from Oakland, Maryland which is a first for me. Would it have a higher value due to the fact that Oakland is such a small town? I can't even find any of them on Ebay. It's a 1956 Owens-Illinois made at Plant 12, Gas City, Indiana


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2018)

It might be worth a bit more, but primarily to collectors from that area and possibly of even more interest to a Maryland collector of that state's Cokes who is trying to obtain an example from each town that had a bottling plant.  It does seem that the smaller the town, the greater the interest, because they tend to be more rare.  Beyond that, the interest and subsequently, the value diminishes.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 29, 2018)

sandchip said:


> It might be worth a bit more, but primarily to collectors from that area and possibly of even more interest to a Maryland collector of that state's Cokes who is trying to obtain an example from each town that had a bottling plant.  It does seem that the smaller the town, the greater the interest, because they tend to be more rare.  Beyond that, the interest and subsequently, the value diminishes.


That's exactly what I was thinking. In fact since I can't find more examples of one online I'm just going to keep it for myself. I might not ever find another one.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2018)

I wouldn't blame you.  Cool place name.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2018)

Porters Coke book calls it common but there is a 1915 version the book calls Rare or R+.  LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 2, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Porters Coke book calls it common but there is a 1915 version the book calls Rare or R+.  LEON.


Thanks for the info, that's good to know!


----------

